# ATi Mobility Radeon

## Guest

does anyone around here already have experiences with the ATi Mobility Radeon 16MB DDR Video RAM in connection with gentoo?

thx in advance

----------

## Ruslan

I have Radeon Mobility 7500 64MB RAM - it works fine.

----------

